
Why race science is on the rise again - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/may/18/race-science-on-the-rise-angela-saini
======
yhoneycomb
Racism is on the rise and ironically one of the worst offenders is Israel, a
literal ethnostate that has sterilized Ethiopian Jewish immigrant women
without their consent and forced male Chinese laborers to sign “no sex”
agreements

